
How Does Compete Get Its Web Traffic Data? [Feb 2010] - ez77
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/25/compete-data/
======
ez77
I know this article is _eons_ old for Internet standards, but I've been
wondering how Compete.com actually achieved a "panel" of 2M US Internet users
to submit their data. Participating is not even heavily advertised in their
main site. Thoughts?

~~~
gyardley
A few sources, including toolbars like the one mentioned in the article (and
including Compete's own toolbar), an opt-in panel (see consumerinput.com, for
example), and anonymized browsing data purchased directly from ISPs. Majority
of their panel doesn't realize they're sending the data - they've just agreed
to do it in a terms of service somewhere.

